# SCAM!! BEWARE!!



## 221178 (Oct 15, 2021)

Tonight I got a ride at the airport (IAH). I showed up at the Marriott at the airport where this girl was. I waited and then I sent her the pre-made text, I’ve arrived. Then I waited a few more minutes and then texted: Hi Jessica! Do you still need an Uber? No response. No indication that she has read my texts. App finally says it’s eligible for cancellation so I cancel it and start to drive away. Within seconds I get a call and my caller ID says Uber. I answer and he says that my customer called and complained that I cancelled and she was upset about the $20 cancellation fee. She claimed that I wasn’t at the correct pick up spot, which I was.

So this guy says that he works for Uber and he needs to verify that I am the person on the Uber account. So he asked me to pull over somewhere safe and to go off-line and then to login with my email address. He specifically says not to use my phone number because it asks if I want to use my phone number or email. And then he asked me to enter the verification code on my phone. He asked me to do this several times and some times it wouldn’t take and he would read my the verification code. Then he says he needs me to take a selfie to verify my identity further. But he has me go to my payment section and click on my debit card and then it asks for a selfie.

I was in a hurry to get back on the road and it didn’t occur to me that a person pretending to be an Uber CSR would call me.

Anyway, long story short he stole all my money I made this week except tonight’s money. He had changed my phone number to his so I never got the alerts about my account info being changed. Password, phone number, and debit card number had been changed to his. I got emails notifying me of these changes, but I was driving all night and didn’t have time to check my email until after I got home tonight after 1:30am.

I would definitely consider myself to be pretty good at identifying a scam, but this one totally caught me off guard. I am so sick inside and feel so stupid for not picking up on it. I was in too much of a hurry to get back on the road to make money on Halloween.

The guy used the immediate cash out option for an extra $.50. ☹ I applied my Uber card, but I’m waiting to get it in the mail this week. I will transfer my money over every night or after every ride from now on.

And what’s making me more anxious is that Uber doesn’t have anyone to help with fraud after hours. Although I think the hacker is long gone.

Also one more thing, in order to change his debit card out I had to delete the app and reinstall. He hacked into the app, but now I wonder if he was able to hack into my entire phone too. I’m so sad and disappointed.

Spread this around so other Uber drivers don’t get hacked too.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Bummer, sorry this happened to you. These types of scams have been going on for a while now and there are many variations of them. Stories all over the internet about it.

At least maybe someone new will see this story and not get taken.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

That sucks, but this type of scam has been extensively discussed on the forums.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Where in this mumbo jumbo did you give your password? Does all he need is your email address? Or how does he even have your visible phone number? Assuming he was the pax that called you still Uber doesn’t give them our phone number. So the guy literally has nothing right? And for him to gain access to your account does all he need is your email or did you give email, phone number and password? These scammers have to be ex-Uber drivers since they know the system really well


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Sorry this happened.
If i received a call from Uber, I'd immediately know it's a scam --- no one at Uber is smart enough to know how to use a phone.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

To help you out Please pm me directly .Send my your social security number .
Why not ? you gave out your credit card numbers to a stranger .


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

You didn’t get hacked.

You gave your personal information out to someone over the phone.


----------



## Warrior79 (Mar 6, 2018)

PeanutLover215 said:


> Tonight I got a ride at the airport (IAH). I showed up at the Marriott at the airport where this girl was. I waited and then I sent her the pre-made text, I’ve arrived. Then I waited a few more minutes and then texted: Hi Jessica! Do you still need an Uber? No response. No indication that she has read my texts. App finally says it’s eligible for cancellation so I cancel it and start to drive away. Within seconds I get a call and my caller ID says Uber. I answer and he says that my customer called and complained that I cancelled and she was upset about the $20 cancellation fee. She claimed that I wasn’t at the correct pick up spot, which I was.
> 
> So this guy says that he works for Uber and he needs to verify that I am the person on the Uber account. So he asked me to pull over somewhere safe and to go off-line and then to login with my email address. He specifically says not to use my phone number because it asks if I want to use my phone number or email. And then he asked me to enter the verification code on my phone. He asked me to do this several times and some times it wouldn’t take and he would read my the verification code. Then he says he needs me to take a selfie to verify my identity further. But he has me go to my payment section and click on my debit card and then it asks for a selfie.
> 
> ...


Never answer the phone. Not from uber. Not from passengers. Not ever. Text only. Uber will contact you through the app if they really need you. Passengers can text you. Never do anything over the phone with Uber or lyft unless you called them.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Warrior79 said:


> Never answer the phone. Not from uber. Not from passengers. Not ever. Text only. Uber will contact you through the app if they really need you. Passengers can text you. Never do anything over the phone with Uber or lyft unless you called them.


As a matter of fact, any call from the Uber pax number is an automatic signal for me to start planning my cancel-no-show routine. PAX have zero need to ever talk to us on the phone.

What happened to OP was just that: he received a call from the Uber pax number. It’s a modification of the scam we all know. But now instead of the app showing the pax name as “Uber VIP Support” (and variations thereof), the scammer put the pax name as “Jessica”.

Jessica didn’t really exist, which is why Jessica never showed up. The scammer was waiting for OP to cancel the ride. And then after the ride got canceled, the scammer manually dialed the Uber pax number, which automatically diverted the call to OP, since OP was the last driver that was paired with scammer’s phone #.

OP then answered it, and proceeded to give out his personal information to someone over the phone, like an old granny when the IRS calls and demands a 1,000$ or she’ll lose her house in 1 hour.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

PeanutLover215 said:


> I would definitely consider myself to be pretty good at identifying a scam


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

PeanutLover215 said:


> I would definitely consider myself to be pretty good at identifying a scam


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Never anyone yr phone number ever. A guy insisted he use my phone and I told him you are not touching my phone and if you do it’s yr last ride. He said he was going to one star. I’m like have fun being banned. This was after a bunch of scams had happened and Uber had sent emails to customers to say asking to use drivers phone is a no no.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Illini said:


> Sorry this happened.
> If i received a call from Uber, I'd immediately know it's a scam --- no one at Uber is smart enough to know how to use a phone.


And if they did call, don’t say anything until you hear the roosters and chickens in the background. Otherwise it’s not Uber. 😅


----------



## 221178 (Oct 15, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> To help you out Please pm me directly .Send my your social security number .
> Why not ? you gave out your credit card numbers to a stranger .


I didn’t give him any of my credit card numbers. Read the post. I’ve been driving for Uber for 7 days. So pardon me if I’m not a pro on the Uber way of life. There’s zero reason to victim shame me, as I already feel ashamed and stupid as it is.

I didn’t give him my password either. I had zero idea Uber would never call me.

Some of you must feel wonderful being perfect. You’ve played the game of life so well and made zero mistakes in it. 🤣🙄 For those people, save me your condescending, unhelpful, and snarky remarks. I posted only to try to warn others, not because I care what you think.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

PeanutLover215 said:


> I didn’t give him any of my credit card numbers. Read the post. I’ve been driving for Uber for 7 days. So pardon me if I’m not a pro on the Uber way of life. There’s zero reason to victim shame me, as I already feel ashamed and stupid as it is.
> 
> I didn’t give him my password either. I had zero idea Uber would never call me.
> 
> Some of you must feel wonderful being perfect. You’ve played the game of life so well and made zero mistakes in it. 🤣🙄 For those people, save me your condescending, unhelpful, and snarky remarks. I posted only to try to warn others, not because I care what you think.


You gave them your email address and your real phone number.

Those are all the login details they need to steal your account. This scam is warned about by Uber when you sign up to do Uber. This scam is also written about here near daily by other people who fail to yield the warning of never giving out your personal information.


----------



## 221178 (Oct 15, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> You gave them your email address and your real phone number.
> 
> Those are all the login details they need to steal your account. This scam is warned about by Uber when you sign up to do Uber. This scam is also written about here near daily by other people who fail to yield the warning of never giving out your personal information.


I gave him my phone number and name. The rest was him asking me to enter verification codes from my phone. And I just called Uber and spoke with someone and the person asked me for my name and phone number. I was also asked to verify my DOB on the automated system. I also don’t get on here to browse this forum. I get on and look for things in particular when it suits my needs. I’ve been driving for Uber for a week. And Uber never warned me about any scam. He never asked me for my email address. I entered it on my phone. But by this time he had my phone number and that was all he needed when I entered the info myself from my phone.

The fact that he called me seconds after I left a cancelled call and knew I had, had me enter my own info, and it said Uber on my caller ID when he called is why I thought it was legit.


----------



## 221178 (Oct 15, 2021)

Cvillegordo said:


> That sucks, but this type of scam has been extensively discussed on the forums.


And I started driving for Uber a week ago and don’t extensively get on this forum.


----------



## 221178 (Oct 15, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> You didn’t get hacked.
> 
> You gave your personal information out to someone over the phone.


I gave him my phone number and name. He did hack into my account. I never gave him my email address or my password or debit card numbers.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

PeanutLover215 said:


> I gave him my phone number and name. The rest was him asking me to enter verification codes from my phone.And I just called Uber and spoke with someone and the person asked me for my name and phone number. I was also asked to verify my DOB on the automated system. I also don’t get on here to browse this forum. I get on and look for things in particular when it suits my needs. I’ve been driving for Uber for a week. And Uber never warned me about any scam. He never asked me for my email address. I entered it on my phone. But by this time he had my phone number and that was all he needed when I entered the info myself from my phone.
> 
> The fact that he called me seconds after I left a cancelled call and knew I had, had me enter my own info, and it said Uber on my caller ID when he called is why I thought it was legit.


Those codes you entered were the codes triggered by them pushing the “forgot password” button on the website after you gave them your login information.

The warning you received from Uber was, “We will never contact you and ask for your personal information.”

This is different from YOU calling Uber support and them needing to verify you are who you say you are when you called.

The scammer called Uber support, told them they were you (gave them your full name that YOU provided to the scammer), told them they they couldn’t login and needed to reset password. They then gave them your login info (which YOU provided to the scammer, which is your phone number) and when the password reset code was sent to your phone, YOU gave the code to the scammer, which the scammer then repeated to Uber support.

You’re telling us things we’ve seen and heard here a thousand times already. This scam has evolved a little bit over the years, but it’s still the same and works the same. Though I will say some of your story is backwards as to how the scam works, but I just chalk that up to you being a little embarrassed over falling for this scam, and are just telling us it happened differently than how we know it works.

No big deal there. You fell for the classic phishing scam. It requires the victim to provide personal information over the phone in an unsolicited phone call.


----------



## 221178 (Oct 15, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> As a matter of fact, any call from the Uber pax number is an automatic signal for me to start planning my cancel-no-show routine. PAX have zero need to ever talk to us on the phone.
> 
> What happened to OP was just that: he received a call from the Uber pax number. It’s a modification of the scam we all know. But now instead of the app showing the pax name as “Uber VIP Support” (and variations thereof), the scammer put the pax name as “Jessica”.
> 
> ...


You’re a pretty good detective except I didn’t give out my password or email address. He had hacked into my account by that time already. And the passenger name did not come up as Jessica. It came up as UBER. But yes, now thanks to you, I understand now that he was the so called passenger calling from the app and that’s how he got ahold of me.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Let’s count the number of red flags that they told you to do that should have alerted you that you were being scammed (I counted 7)




PeanutLover215 said:


> Within seconds I get a call and my caller ID says Uber.


“Uber” called you right before the cancel. Also Jessica read your texts but never responds and doesn’t show up?



PeanutLover215 said:


> I answer and he says that my customer called and complained that I cancelled and she was upset about the $20 cancellation fee. She claimed that I wasn’t at the correct pick up spot, which I was.


$20 cancel fee? BS



PeanutLover215 said:


> So he asked me to pull over somewhere safe and to go off-line and then to login with my email address.


Big red flag. Why would Uber tell you to go offline and login with your email?



PeanutLover215 said:


> He specifically says not to use my phone number because it asks if I want to use my phone number or email.


Hello big big red flags. Uber support would never ask you to do this.


PeanutLover215 said:


> And then he asked me to enter the verification code on my phone. He asked me to do this several times and some times it wouldn’t take and he would read my the verification code.


Seriously, you had NO idea at this point that you were being scammed?


PeanutLover215 said:


> Then he says he needs me to take a selfie to verify my identity further.


Only the app would make you do this. Uber support wouldn’t do this. It’s just weird.


PeanutLover215 said:


> But he has me go to my payment section and click on my debit card and then it asks for a selfie


Payment section should have been a big red flag for you too. Uber has all of this info on file so why would they tell you to edit anything in the app that THEY should already have access to?

Just be self aware next time. Why would Uber have you do anything like this that they should already have access to? Unless it’s NOT Uber support and it’s a scammer….


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

PeanutLover215 said:


> You’re a pretty good detective except I didn’t give out my password or email address. He had hacked into my account by that time already. And the passenger name did not come up as Jessica. It came up as UBER. But yes, now thanks to you, I understand now that he was the so called passenger calling from the app and that’s how he got ahold of me.


You’re not listening.

Your login info is your phone number. The scammer then did a “lost password” reset, and you gave them that lost password code…several times, apparently, and then they created a new password.


----------



## 221178 (Oct 15, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Those codes you entered were the codes triggered by them pushing the “forgot password” button on the website after you gave them your login information.
> 
> The warning you received from Uber was, “We will never contact you and ask for your personal information.”
> 
> ...


<sigh> not quite… he didn’t even need to talk to Uber support. He was on the phone with me the whole time. He asked me to verify my name and number. Yes, he must have pushed forgot password from his phone or computer. He didn’t ask me for my email. He just told me to enter it from my own phone. I did and then he told me to enter these verification numbers that he’s read to me or would come up on my phone.

He was already in my account before the call started. He just needed to talk to me because he needed the face verification to change my debit method to his debit card number, which I found out last night when I changed my card back to my number. I’ve been asked almost every day for the last 7 days by the app to verify my face, so I didn’t think anything of it.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

PeanutLover215 said:


> <sigh> not quite… he didn’t even need to talk to Uber support. He was on the phone with me the whole time. He asked me to verify my name and number. Yes, he must have pushed forgot password from his phone or computer. He didn’t ask me for my email. He just told me to enter it from my own phone. I did and then he told me to enter these verification numbers that he’s read to me or would come up on my phone.
> 
> He was already in my account before the call started. He just needed to talk to me because he needed the face verification to change my debit method to his debit card number, which I found out last night when I changed my card back to my number. I’ve been asked almost every day for the last 7 days by the app to verify my face, so I didn’t think anything of it.


Yes, quite.

This is how the scam works. They were on the phone with Uber support while on the phone with you. It REQUIRES them to call support for it to work.

We see it every day, so please stop resisting us telling you what happened.

The first paragraph of your original post was all we needed to know what happened. You said you never heard from Jessica, so you canceled the ride, drove off, and then you got a call.

NOW you’re telling us they were in your account before the call to you ever took place. THIS IS NOT POSSIBLE, unless you were texting the passenger before you canceled the ride.

Please just save us the time and say, “Oops. Ya, I really screwed up and fell for the scam.” I felt bad for you until you blatantly lied just now.


----------



## 221178 (Oct 15, 2021)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Let’s count the number of red flags that they told you to do that should have alerted you that you were being scammed (I counted 7)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And no I had no idea. I’m sorry you’re perfect and never make a mistake. You’re seriously annoying. Does this make you feel better about yourself to berate and bully someone online? Get a life. I’ve been in Houston for two months and I’ve been driving for a week. It was also my first time out at the airport and I was extremely frazzled with trying to figure out how the airport runs and waiting lot works. I had a ton of things on my mind at that moment. But I wouldn’t expect you to understand or comprehend that, seeing as how perfect you are in your ivory tower.

Do you do this to your wife, your girlfriend, or your daughter? Or maybe you’re divorced be cause you must be a tyrant… ridiculous.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Isn’t this similar how celebrities twitters and Instagram accounts get “hacked”? It’s literally just trying to trick the customer service rep into giving you the info lol but yeah you do need some small information and in this case all he needed was your phone number and name and email address. Or even just your name. You can literally google it and your address and phone # will pop up. Crazy scary stuff.

But you almost gotta hand it to these guys. People are being creative on how to make a quick buck nowadays. Take the looting scenario for example. You think a group a mischiefs got together and said “ok so we hitting the Nike and Gucci store at 2am, sound good?” Lol it was way more elusive and professionally planned


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

PeanutLover215 said:


> Tonight I got a ride at the airport (IAH). I showed up at the Marriott at the airport where this girl was. I waited and then I sent her the pre-made text, I’ve arrived. Then I waited a few more minutes and then texted: Hi Jessica! Do you still need an Uber? No response. No indication that she has read my texts. App finally says it’s eligible for cancellation so I cancel it and start to drive away. Within seconds I get a call and my caller ID says Uber. I answer and he says that my customer called and complained that I cancelled and she was upset about the $20 cancellation fee. She claimed that I wasn’t at the correct pick up spot, which I was.
> 
> So this guy says that he works for Uber and he needs to verify that I am the person on the Uber account. So he asked me to pull over somewhere safe and to go off-line and then to login with my email address. He specifically says not to use my phone number because it asks if I want to use my phone number or email. And then he asked me to enter the verification code on my phone. He asked me to do this several times and some times it wouldn’t take and he would read my the verification code. Then he says he needs me to take a selfie to verify my identity further. But he has me go to my payment section and click on my debit card and then it asks for a selfie.
> 
> ...


Happened to me too, he is trying to cash out.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I never had Uber call me for anything and if they did it would be their worst nightmare!

I have had Grubhub call me and I told them to take a flying leap off a cliff because I was working and had no time for their nonsense.

Finally, Uber will never ask you for personal information unless you call in yourself but if they call you just hang right up and if the individual threatens you with deactivation then tell them go ahead and hang up again and if they call again tell them you have reversed traced their number and have the police on call waiting!


----------



## 221178 (Oct 15, 2021)

Cvillegordo said:


> That sucks, but this type of scam has been extensively discussed on the forums.


And? Do you think I sit my ass on here searching for scam discussions? I’ve been driving for Uber and Lyft for a week.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Your first post said you never communicated with “Jessica”, and received the call after you canceled the trip. Now you’re saying you were giving them information via the app long before you canceled and then they called you.

You lied so much, you can’t keep your story straight.


----------



## 221178 (Oct 15, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> To help you out Please pm me directly .Send my your social security number .
> Why not ? you gave out your credit card numbers to a stranger .


Omg. You’re as dumb as me. I did not give out my credit card. I feel better about myself now because at least I can read and comprehend. You read and comprehended from my post that I gave my credit card number to someone. 🤣


----------



## 221178 (Oct 15, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Your first post said you never communicated with “Jessica”, and received the call after you canceled the trip. Now you’re saying you were giving them information via the app long before you canceled and then they called you.
> 
> You lied so much, you can’t keep your story straight.


Nope. You’re clearly not reading and comprehending either. And to be honest, I don’t give a **** what you think of me so I am not going to bother to explain. Never said I was talking to them before he/she canceled. 🤦🏼‍♀️ But shows your intelligence when you keep calling me a liar because you can’t comprehend words.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Reply to my comment too before you go @PeanutLover215


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

PeanutLover215 said:


> And? Do you think I sit my ass on here searching for scam discussions? I’ve been driving for Uber and Lyft for a week.


Advice: Find another profession that allows you to answer the Uber Customer Support…


----------



## 221178 (Oct 15, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Your first post said you never communicated with “Jessica”, and received the call after you canceled the trip. Now you’re saying you were giving them information via the app long before you canceled and then they called you.
> 
> You lied so much, you can’t keep your story straight.


And what kind of person are you that seriously thinks I would lie about this in an anonymous forum?! 🤣 😂 🤣 Just because you can’t comprehend doesn’t make me a liar. 🤦🏼‍♀️😂🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

PeanutLover215 said:


> And what kind of person are you that seriously thinks I would lie about this in an anonymous forum?! 🤣 😂 🤣 Just because you can’t comprehend doesn’t make me a liar. 🤦🏼‍♀️😂🤣😂🤣😂


Or maybe you are testing out a scam to see if Uber driver’s are that gullible?


----------



## 221178 (Oct 15, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 623522


Hahahaha you’re so funny! 😂🤣😂🤣 Pleeeeease tell me what it’s like being perfect. I’m dying to know! 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## 221178 (Oct 15, 2021)

I’m going out again tonight and I’m gonna make $200. **** that guy who stole my money. He didn’t get last nights money tho or the cash $20 and $5 tip I got so he can eat shit.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

PeanutLover215 said:


> Tonight I got a ride at the airport (IAH). I showed up at the Marriott at the airport where this girl was. I waited and then I sent her the pre-made text, I’ve arrived. Then I waited a few more minutes and then texted: Hi Jessica! Do you still need an Uber? No response. No indication that she has read my texts. App finally says it’s eligible for cancellation so I cancel it and start to drive away. Within seconds I get a call and my caller ID says Uber. I answer and he says that my customer called and complained that I cancelled and she was upset about the $20 cancellation fee. She claimed that I wasn’t at the correct pick up spot, which I was.
> 
> So this guy says that he works for Uber and he needs to verify that I am the person on the Uber account. So he asked me to pull over somewhere safe and to go off-line and then to login with my email address. He specifically says not to use my phone number because it asks if I want to use my phone number or email. And then he asked me to enter the verification code on my phone. He asked me to do this several times and some times it wouldn’t take and he would read my the verification code. Then he says he needs me to take a selfie to verify my identity further. But he has me go to my payment section and click on my debit card and then it asks for a selfie.
> 
> ...


Very sorry to hear how you were victimized. Hopefully by sharing your story, it will prevent other drivers from this scam.
And as a side note: To all you members posting comments that are critical and/or hurtful, GROW UP! As if none of you have made some kind of stupid error as a driver that cost you money due to your inexperience. This member was thoughtful enough to share their loss, not to be ridiculed, but to help me, you, and everyone else, to be all the more vigilant! 
Thank you again and best of luck moving forward.


----------



## TheRealGnash (Jan 6, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> You gave them your email address and your real phone number.
> 
> Those are all the login details they need to steal your account. This scam is warned about by Uber when you sign up to do Uber. This scam is also written about here near daily by other people who fail to yield the warning of never giving out your personal information.


Now he knows. Only been at it a week, They picked the right guy,


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

PeanutLover215 said:


> And no I had no idea. I’m sorry you’re perfect and never make a mistake. You’re seriously annoying. Does this make you feel better about yourself to berate and bully someone online? Get a life. I’ve been in Houston for two months and I’ve been driving for a week. It was also my first time out at the airport and I was extremely frazzled with trying to figure out how the airport runs and waiting lot works. I had a ton of things on my mind at that moment. But I wouldn’t expect you to understand or comprehend that, seeing as how perfect you are in your ivory tower.
> 
> Do you do this to your wife, your girlfriend, or your daughter? Or maybe you’re divorced be cause you must be a tyrant… ridiculous.


calm down. You claimed that you are not easily fooled (which is a lie) and you got rightfully called out on it.

don’t lash out at others. You make yourself look like a fool

you came here to complain. If you can’t take criticism for it, don’t post and complain then. You dug the grave, now go bury yourself in it


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

PeanutLover215 said:


> And I guess 7 days of driving and you clowns think I’m supposed to know this shit. And why hasn’t my account been deleted yet?


It has nothing to do with how long you are driving. You can’t teach common sense to look out for scams like that…

they were not even clever. They literally made you jump through hoops and you never caught on that they were scamming you. It’s a common sense issue, not a how long you have been driving issue….

own up to it and move on with your life. Don’t try and defend your actions by saying you are usually good at catching these things because you clearly had a bad lapse of judgment at the time


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Sorry for your loss.

Consider it tuition.

I don't even answer calls from my family when driving. On rare occasions during a break I will check in.

I respond to texts with the canned replies.

On rare occasion will answer phone calls from pax.

Never been more than a location verification.

*Ask THEM to provide YOU information.

They should have your email.
They should know your full name.
They should know your phone#

If they can't ask for their name and contact info.

Then you return call to legit numbers, at your convenience.

If you are taken offline then you know to expedite the process.*


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

FWIW... I have won PowerBall at least three times.

Always comes with a Mercedes which is a dead give away.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Got a scam call this afternoon. Knew it when he asked for info Uber definitely has. Goal then became to keep him on the phone long enough to collect the cancellation fee! Then cussed him out viciously. His attempt cost him $5.15! Beautiful!


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

221178 said:


> And? Do you think I sit my ass on here searching for scam discussions? I’ve been driving for Uber and Lyft for a week.


My reply was poorly worded; it was intended to point that out for your (additional) information, not to be critical. So why don't you chill, you seem hostile.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Illini said:


> Sorry this happened.
> If i received a call from Uber, I'd immediately know it's a scam --- no one at Uber is smart enough to know how to use a phone.


Way back before Uber had phone support I did get a call from Uber. They were looking for drivers to help them fight some law that California was trying to put up against them. I just replied to the guy, "Sorry, I do not provide phone support at this time but if you would like to email me your support request you will receive a response within 48 to 72 hours". I never heard from him again.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> PAX have zero need to ever talk to us on the phone.


I'll take calls from passengers. Usually it's "Can I take bring my pet with me?" or "You're picking up my mom/girlfriend/buddy/child, is that OK?" or "I forgot my secret santa gift at home, can you pick it up and deliver it to me?" All three of these have happened to me.

I myself as a passenger, called up a driver to verify that the car he was driving had a split foldable rear seat because I had a set of skis that I need to transport. He answered and said he did. And all was good. No point in him driving all the way to me just to find out my luggage wouldn't fit. I was calling the driver for his/her benefit as well as my own!

Actually I prefer calls, because I can always get them. I've missed a few texts because of other things going on at the time in the car/failed notification. Usually it's no big deal. Sometimes they tell me by text where they're going, and I don't want to go there. And I have to tell them in person. After having burned gas and time getting there. They're unhappy, I'm unhappy.

Calls aren't bad. I've had hundreds of calls and just one scam attempt (at that was via text). NBD. Take the call.

[NG]Owner


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

221178 said:


> I didn’t give him any of my credit card numbers. Read the post. I’ve been driving for Uber for 7 days. So pardon me if I’m not a pro on the Uber way of life. There’s zero reason to victim shame me, as I already feel ashamed and stupid as it is.
> 
> I didn’t give him my password either. I had zero idea Uber would never call me.
> 
> Some of you must feel wonderful being perfect. You’ve played the game of life so well and made zero mistakes in it. 🤣🙄 For those people, save me your condescending, unhelpful, and snarky remarks. I posted only to try to warn others, not because I care what you think.


Its not that Uber will never call you, frankly they sometimes but extremely rarely ever do. when a Pax calls for a lost or misplaced item this call can also connect to the driver, Its just important to know that Uber won't ask for your information or ask you to verify codes, those are definite red flags. Trust that your not the only one either, I cam close to losing my account, and to be fair my guard was down too since the call came in as an accusation from "tech support" but I was fortunate enough to have set up 2 step verification, and that is where my advice comes in, the reason I was lucky enough to save my account was because they the scammer tried to also reset my email because 2 step required it. The Flag came from google and even though I was distracted enough to fall for the first part the google alert no matter what explanation he gave me didn't make sense. By the skin of my teeth I was saved.
I'm an intelligent person but so are these scammers, it can take one bad night, or a bunch of little things on your mind to distract you and let your guard down. It happens but don't beat yourself up about it. Learn from it and do better. If uber is able to help you they can replace the money you lost, not always a guarantee but talk to them. Also secure your account with 2 step and lastly as someone once advised me and I highly recommend is to turn on hard of hearing. That will prevent the majority of calls from Pax like 90% of them, they can still call regarding lost items. Another flag is giving out your phone# remember that your info is on file so they shouldn't have to ask, if ever you feel uncomfortable on a call you receive from someone claiming to be from somewhere important, remember you can end the call and call back directly. Ask for a log # or reference # if they fight you or make excuses just terminate and report it. 
Good luck


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> To all you members posting comments that are critical and/or hurtful, GROW UP!


Mmm hmmm 👌


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> Its not that Uber will never call you, frankly they sometimes but extremely rarely ever do. when a Pax calls for a lost or misplaced item this call can also connect to the driver, Its just important to know that Uber won't ask for your information or ask you to verify codes, those are definite red flags. Trust that your not the only one either, I cam close to losing my account, and to be fair my guard was down too since the call came in as an accusation from "tech support" but I was fortunate enough to have set up 2 step verification, and that is where my advice comes in, the reason I was lucky enough to save my account was because they the scammer tried to also reset my email because 2 step required it. The Flag came from google and even though I was distracted enough to fall for the first part the google alert no matter what explanation he gave me didn't make sense. By the skin of my teeth I was saved.
> I'm an intelligent person but so are these scammers, it can take one bad night, or a bunch of little things on your mind to distract you and let your guard down. It happens but don't beat yourself up about it. Learn from it and do better. If uber is able to help you they can replace the money you lost, not always a guarantee but talk to them. Also secure your account with 2 step and lastly as someone once advised me and I highly recommend is to turn on hard of hearing. That will prevent the majority of calls from Pax like 90% of them, they can still call regarding lost items. Another flag is giving out your phone# remember that your info is on file so they shouldn't have to ask, if ever you feel uncomfortable on a call you receive from someone claiming to be from somewhere important, remember you can end the call and call back directly. Ask for a log # or reference # if they fight you or make excuses just terminate and report it.
> Good luck


Don’t know what the guy did but he will never answer back again, probably won’t read it either, he banned


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Don’t know what the guy did but he will never answer back again, probably won’t read it either, he banned
> 
> View attachment 624004


He requested his account be permanently deleted, at least that's what was written here.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> He requested his account be permanently deleted, at least that's what was written here.


Well that solves that, he’s definitely not coming back here to read anything


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

NGOwner said:


> Actually I prefer calls


I'm with you.
I don't know what people are so afraid of.
I'll accept all calls. Beats texting.
I'll tell them yes or no and give the reason, and tell them what they did right or wrong.
They might get upset in the moment, but I bet they learned something....well, some of them.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> They might get upset in the moment, but I bet they learned something....well, some of them.


Judging by some of the specimens that use this forum, I think you're setting the bar a little high there.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Judging by some of the specimens that use this forum, I think you're setting the bar a little high there.


Was feeling 'glass half full' today.
I did change it from 'most' to 'some', though.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Mmm hmmm 👌
> View attachment 624002


😐


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

221178 said:


> So this guy says that he works for Uber and he needs to verify that I am the person on the Uber account.


This is where the big red flag should have started waving. Why would someone from support call you on your phone and demand that you verify your identity?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

221178 said:


> Some of you must feel wonderful being perfect. You’ve played the game of life so well and made zero mistakes in it. 🤣🙄 For those people, save me your condescending, unhelpful, and snarky remarks. I posted only to try to warn others, not because I care what you think.


You have to understand... at least once a week or so some new person comes to the board to "warn others" about the latest scam.



221178 said:


> But he has me go to my payment section and click on my debit card and then it asks for a selfie.


Come on.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

221178 said:


> And? Do you think I sit my ass on here searching for scam discussions? I’ve been driving for Uber and Lyft for a week.


If you didn't - you should've


----------

